
Retailers Gave You Free Returns and You Ruined It - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/how-to-return-online-purchases-for-free-retailers-hate-it
======
emayljames
Capitalist Gaslighting /s.

